# Macro with a D600



## clarnibass (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi

I'm wondering if anyone else shoots macro of tiny still subjects (e.g. screws, small parts, etc.) with a D600 or any other Nikon camera with a similar Live view as the D600.

I just tried shooting a small screw, approx 2.5mm length x 2mm diameter. It was impossible to focus (manually of course). The viewfinder was useless. Live View was also useless because at any significant magnification the screw and screen were too noisy to determine focus (not even close).
This was close to 1:1 and shot at f/16 where not even the entire screw was in focus. I wanted the "beginning" of the screw to be in focus i.e. the threads closest to the camera.

Unfortunately I had to resort to my Canon Kiss X4 (550D) which I was able to use and have used it for similar subjects before. It has only x5 and x10 magnification in LV, but still much better than the D600 in how it looks. For most of what I do the D600 is better and I was hoping to sell my Kiss X4 eventually, but I can't if there is no better way to shoot something like this...

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 24, 2013)

Post a shot so we can see what you're up against.  You might try a focus rail.


----------



## Bmalt (Mar 24, 2013)

I shoot macro with the D800.

You're correct in your assessment of using live view to focus, but I'm curious why you're focusing with live view and not through the viewfinder?

I only use live view for video.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 24, 2013)

Bmalt said:


> I shoot macro with the D800.
> 
> You're correct in your assessment of using live view to focus, but I'm curious why you're focusing with live view and not through the viewfinder?
> 
> I only use live view for video.



I use LiveView because I usually shoot macros with the camera tethered to a laptop.  Even a small laptop screen is a million times better than the camera monitor.


----------



## clarnibass (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks.



480sparky said:


> Post a shot so we can see what you're up against. You might try a focus rail.


The problem wasn't focusing, but seeing whether I'm in focus or not. But, I looked at a focus rail now and see that regardless it would help a lot. So than kyou for this suggestion!



Bmalt said:


> You're correct in your assessment of using live view to focus, but I'm curious why you're focusing with live view and not through the viewfinder?


I can't see if I'm in focus or not using the viewfinder. It's nowhere near possible. I've tried a viewfinder magnifier too and that didn't help enough. The subject is just too small to see it. I rotate the focus ring quite a bit, to the point where even the terrible LV screen shows it's not in focus, but in the viewfinder it still impossible to tell.

Right now I'm using a Nikon manual focus lens which requires an extra ring to use it from 1:2 to 1:1. It's laos "only" f/3.5 and there's this slight hassle when I want to shoot less and more than 1:2. So I'm thinking of buying an f/2.8 macro lens and the only one I'm considering is the older Tamron, which I understand is good? I found it locally in significantly different prices so I'm wondering if I'm missing something...

Are these two lenses the same (difference of $160 in price for some reason):
?????? ????????? | ????? ???????? | ?????? ?????
èîøåï òãùú î÷øå SP AF90mm F/2.8 Di Macro Lens 1:1 | òãùåú


----------



## Vtec44 (Mar 25, 2013)

I typically use the focus indicator in the view finder to tell if it's in focus or not.  I also have an external hdmi monitor with focus peaking if I really want pinpoint accuracy.


----------



## heinmcleodimaging (Apr 8, 2013)

If you have a Android phone, download DSLRdashboard and get a OTG cable to connect the phone/tablet to your camera.. Use the focus peaking option on the app. Should help you nail the focus with your D600.


----------



## amolitor (Apr 8, 2013)

Are you using the in-camera focusing aids? Set it to single-point, move the relevant point around to pick the one closest to what you want in focus. Adjust positions until the focus point is ON the thing you want in focus. Now focus until the rangefinder indicator says you're in focus.

Trying to focus "by eye" is pretty hard with model stupid screens, unfortunately. You can get replacements that are better.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 8, 2013)

amolitor said:


> .........Trying to focus "by eye" is pretty hard with model stupid screens, unfortunately. You can get replacements that are better.



Not for the D600, though.


----------



## amolitor (Apr 8, 2013)

Ugh. Is that a case of "not yet" or is there something special about the D600 that makes it impossible?


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 8, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Ugh. Is that a case of "not yet" or is there something special about the D600 that makes it impossible?



Direct from KatzEye when I inquired about screens for the D600:



> At this point, we have not yet had the opportunity to study the D600, so I cannot say with certainty.  However, given the difficulty we have encountered with the design of Nikon's recent full frame cameras, and the unavailability of Nikon parts for use in R&D, it is unlikely we will be able to support the D600 model.  I will keep your email on file, and if there is any news regarding the D600 camera, I will be sure to let you know.  Thanks again for your interest in KatzEye Optics products and if you have any other questions, please feel free to ask.



If a microprism/split prism screen were available, I'd be first in line.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 8, 2013)

heinmcleodimaging said:


> If you have a Android phone, download DSLRdashboard and get a OTG cable to connect the phone/tablet to your camera.. Use the focus peaking option on the app. Should help you nail the focus with your D600.



I've tried that.  It can't find the camera.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 8, 2013)

480sparky said:


> heinmcleodimaging said:
> 
> 
> > If you have a Android phone, download DSLRdashboard and get a OTG cable to connect the phone/tablet to your camera.. Use the focus peaking option on the app. Should help you nail the focus with your D600.
> ...



Really? Works great on my D800...


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 8, 2013)

480sparky said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh. Is that a case of "not yet" or is there something special about the D600 that makes it impossible?
> ...



DITTO! Big Time!


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 8, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> ...Really? Works great on my D800...



Let's trade cameras then.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 8, 2013)

480sparky said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > ...Really? Works great on my D800...
> ...



Uh.. NOT!  lol!


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 8, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...



Sorry, I got here first... you'll have to get in line behind me.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 8, 2013)

480sparky said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



Think about what you are saying! Would you really trust me... behind you? Especially if you were getting something I wanted.. in the way, as it were? hmmmm....... (where is that garrote.. dammit, I knew it was here~)     lol!


----------



## MiFleur (Apr 8, 2013)

What lens are you using? I do have a D600 and with my macro lens, I am able to focus on a screw with no problems, but if I try with my 70-200 lens, the closest focusing distance is 4.6 feet, which becomes problematic.
If you use a tripod with a macro lens, it is easy to use live view to zoom in into your subject to fine tune your focus. To do that you can switch your camera on manual focus and live view when primary auto focus is done in the viewfinder.

You are not talking about the lens you are using, I think that your solution is to get closer to your subject, either with extension tube, close-up lens or  a teleconverter. 

Good luck


----------

